# Avid Bremsen, Welche??



## Kohlwheelz (12. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Ich will im jetzt mir wieder V-Brakes holen , aber wolte eigentlich keine mit Paralelogramm dingsdabums, is nich meins! Ich hatt an die hier geadacht: 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=1988124278 


Is doch super oder? Und auch Guter Preis! Will aber auf jeden Fall keinen Booster Fahren, geht das Beim Devil Rahmen oder geht da die Bremse total shit dann?


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Januar 2003)

Genau die habe ich auch am Hinterrad. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber Tuningbeläge von Ritchey würden sich anbieten. Entweder blau oder rot! Das verbessert die Bremsleistung nochmal 

Ich fahre keinen Booster! Brauch ich auch net, denn für V-Brake ist der Rahmen schon optimal genug entwickelt worden. Nokon Züge kann ich dir aber nur ans Herz legen. Die machen wirklich Sinn!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (12. Januar 2003)

was hatt s denn mit den nokon zügen auf sich?
vorteile?


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Januar 2003)

Die Nokon Züge bestehen aus einem Liner und den daraufgesteckten Aluperlen. Diese sind super leicht, sodass das Nokon System ca. 40% leichter ist als die konventionellen Alternativen (abgesehen von Gore Ultra Light!). 
Man kann die Züge in der Verlegung auch wesentlich enger gestalten. 
Der größte Vorteil liegt aber wahrscheinlich in der Druckpunktverbesserng. Das Nokon System ist wesentlich druckstabiler! 
Durch die "Farbpallette" von silber/titanfinish über schwarz bis hin zu vergoldet erreicht man auch eine optischer Aufwertung des Rades. 

Ein ordentliches V-Brake System brauch sich nun nicht mehr zu verstecken. Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein Vergleich mehr zu früher. Man kann nun besser einschätzen, wann die V-Brake zieht oder net. Tuningbeläge verbessern die Bremsleistung enorm bei Nässe und ich bin zudem der Meinung, dass die V-Brake durch die langen arme bei Nässe sowieso bessere Karten hat (bei mir!).
Ich habe nichts gegen Magura, aber da ich keine Maguradirektbefestigung am Rahmen hatte, gestaltete sich die Einstellung sehr schwierig! Der Rahmen bot mir nicht die Gelegenheit, die HS 33 Brakepower richtig zu nutzen. 
Deswegen schwöre ich auf V-Brakes insofern man Rahmen mit Cantisockeln fährt. 
Teer oder ähnliches brauch ich nun auch net mehr!  

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

Die Haben eine nicht Komprimeirbare Aluminiumaußenhülle auß lauter einzelnen elementen die man zusammenfädelt...

Auf Messen haben die 2 Meßgeräte eins mitnem normalem zug eins mit dem Nokon und da kannst dann die Züge biegen beim Nokon gibts keine längenunterschiede und bei Normalen verändert sich die Länge mit der Bewegung


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Januar 2003)

Dat nächste Mal sprechen wir uns ab, Mizekatze 

Matze


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Januar 2003)

Was hat das eigentlich mit diesen Ritchey Belägen auf sich?
passen die auch in ne 98er XT? Wachrscheinlich!
Bisher fahr ich hinten Kool Stop rot! Sind die Ritchey noch besser? wenn ja welche?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Januar 2003)

Also ich denke die Beläge passen auf jeden da rein,
Also ich hab gehört dass entweder blau oder rot sehr gut sein sollen!!!
Welche weiß ich auch nich, muss ma den Lorenz fragen!!!
Maks


----------



## ey-le-an (12. Januar 2003)

und was ist jetzt die geilste bremse überhaupt?
welche hat die beste power, den besten druckpunkt, am wenigsten spiel, das geringste gewicht...fazit: welche ist der beste kompromis aus allen?

Avid Single Digit 3 V-Brake
Avid Single Digit 5 V-Brake
Avid Single Digit 7 V-Brake
Avid Single Digit Ti V-Brake
Avid Single Digit Ultimate V-Brake
Avid Arch Rival V-Brake 
Shimano LX V-Brake
Shimano XT V-Brake
Shimano XTR V-Brake
SRAM 9.0 Linear Pull Brakes

welche beläge?

mit welchen bremshebeln?

oder habe ich was vergessen, das evtl noch cooler ist.
der preis ist eigentlich fast egal, weil die bremsen ruhig was kosten dürfen, wenn sie geil abgehen.

kennt einer ne page im internet, wo alle möglichen v-brakes gegeneinander getestet wurden?

danke schonmal vorab für die infos.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Januar 2003)

@ Trialmatze: sind die auch so klasse ohne Nokon Züge???
Weil ich n Angebot bei www.mtb-restposten.de gefunde!!
Die Bestell ich ma!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

Avid Single Digit Ultimate V-Brake
Wird wohl die geilste sein mit den Passenden original Hebeln oder die Altek Hebel wenn man die noch bekommen kann ausm restposten...

Beläge blaue ritchey sind etwas härter als die roten bremsen aber auch gut. Ich hatte die roten mal ohne cartridge da hat sich der metallträger darin verbogen also ohne Cartridge gehts wohl nicht... Ich würd die blauen empfehlen ich fands besser vom Druckpunkt hatte bis dato aber noch keine Nokonzüge!!!

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (12. Januar 2003)

bei mir läuft das bremsseil durchgehend in der Hülle.
Reicht da die länge aus von dem Nokon zeug?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Januar 2003)

Sind die Ritchey in Rot also Koolstop oder die Blauen  für ne Ryno Luite in Silber besser?


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

Was haben die Ritchey Rot mit Kool Stop zu tun?


----------



## ey-le-an (12. Januar 2003)

@gonzo trail: danke für deine info.
aber nochmal an alle:



und was ist jetzt die geilste bremse überhaupt?
welche hat die beste power, den besten druckpunkt, am wenigsten spiel, das geringste gewicht...fazit: welche ist der beste kompromis aus allen?

Avid Single Digit 3 V-Brake
Avid Single Digit 5 V-Brake
Avid Single Digit 7 V-Brake
Avid Single Digit Ti V-Brake
Avid Single Digit Ultimate V-Brake
Avid Arch Rival V-Brake 
Shimano LX V-Brake
Shimano XT V-Brake
Shimano XTR V-Brake
SRAM 9.0 Linear Pull Brakes

welche beläge?

mit welchen bremshebeln?

oder habe ich was vergessen, das evtl noch cooler ist.
der preis ist eigentlich fast egal, weil die bremsen ruhig was kosten dürfen, wenn sie geil abgehen.

kennt einer ne page im internet, wo alle möglichen v-brakes gegeneinander getestet wurden?

danke schonmal vorab für die infos.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Januar 2003)

@ ronny 
nix


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Januar 2003)

Tja, welche nun die beste V-Brake ist weiß ich net. Man sollte wol eher nach dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis fragen, aber da kann ich auch keinen wirklichen Tipp geben. 
Ich denke aber, dass die Ritchey Pro wol richtig gut ist. Die passenden Beläge sind schon bei und die ist eben sehr einfach gehalten (ohne Parallelogrammsystem).

Vielleicht gibt es hier auch noch einige Verwechslungen. Die roten Ritchey oder Magura Beläge heißen zwar Koolstop, haben aber nichts mit der Firma KOOLSTOP zu tun. KOOLSTOP produziert selbst ne Mischung. Es kann aber sein, dass da Magura bzw. Ritchey mit drin hängt...aber warum net, Ich will hier keine Behauptungen aufstellen, aber warum sollte Ritchey sich selbst ne Maschine kaufen, wenn die ihre Beläge auch bei KOOLSTOP fertigen lassen könnten. Also diesbezüglich äußere ich mich nicht weiter, da ich das nicht beweisen kann.

Welche Beläge besser sind fragt man eigentlich auch nicht! Ich verstehe, dass man im Eifer des Gefechts die beste Lösung für sich sucht, aber das muss man selbst herausfinden. So teuer wie das klingt...jeder muss selbst herausfinden, was für ihn das Beste ist. Die Roten sind halt ideal für Nässe und die Blauen bilden den Allrounder. Entscheidet selbst. 

@ tobsen

so richtig weiß ich zwar nicht, was du meinst, aber ich denke, dass du wissen willst ,ob die Länge der Nokonzüge reicht. Wie lang genau so nen Set ist weiß ich net. Du müsstest bei nem durchgehenden Zug sicher nen VR+HR System nehmen (ca. 34 Euro) und dann kannste problemlos mit der Länge variieren. 

@ maks

Hmm...ich sage dazu nur soviel. Als ich am VR mal auf V-Brake umgestiegen bin, hatte ich ne XTR mit nem Avid Hebel und nem Roox Zug. Damit war ich recht zufrieden, aber der Druckpunkt, war noch recht weich bedingt durch das Parallelogramm System und durch den ZUG!
Erstaunlicherweise empfand ich den Unterschied nach dem Umrüsten auf NOKON wie den Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht. Richtig beschreiben kann ich dir das net. Meine Meinung ist nun aber, dass wenn ich V-Brake fahre, dann nur mit NOKON! Soviel dazu. 
Entscheidet selbst, ob das für euch relevant ist, aber ich finde es optimaler! 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2003)

zu nokon

sind super dinger, die Gore dinger sind in etwa vergleichbar, sind ein bisschen leicher handzuhaben als die nokons(hatte ein paar Probleme damit), 

aber was ich empfehle, schmeißt die origiginal nokon züge weg, und kauft euch nirosta Stahlzüge, druckpunkt verbessert sich enorm, kosten allerdings ca 4/2 stk


----------



## DMR-Rider (13. Januar 2003)

Fährst du heut noch in halle, Kohlwheels?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. Januar 2003)

Jo , Hüngi holt mich um halb vier ab! Kommt bitte mitn DMR


----------



## DMR-Rider (13. Januar 2003)

Ohhr bei den Wetter hab ich aber nicht so richtig book, du wirst ja mitn Auto hingefahren.
Wird mein Bike noch schmutziger


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Januar 2003)

@ Devil-Trial DMR-Rider 


My lieber Scholli....ich sehe gerade in deinem Profil, dass du in ner Halle trialen kannst...is ja coooool!!!! 

Was heißt eigentlich in Halle? Hast du da nen Arikel vergessen (der) oder kommt ihr aus der Stadt Halle (Sachsen-Anhalt)??

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. Januar 2003)

Mensch Matze du Kräbl , natürlich in der Halle die unsere Stadt für den Rad Sport im Winter gemietet hat is ganz edel


----------



## ey-le-an (13. Januar 2003)

da steht alles wichtige über nokon...
http://www.mtb-extreme.de/technik/nokon/t_nokon.html


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Januar 2003)

Also die Roten Ritcvhey heißen garantiert nicht Kool Stop!!!
Die heißen halt Ritchey Rot

Und die Magura Kool Stop sind eben beläge von Koolstop und heißen halt auch so...

Nirosta Stahlzüge!? Wo isn der Unterschied zu den originalen Edelstahlzügen der Nokons... das ist irgendwo kein unterschied...

Naja is wohl eher der gedanke dases besser ist!


----------



## ey-le-an (14. Januar 2003)

@maks: du hattest doch erst sram 9.0 hebel und v-brakes, oder? ist der hebel nicht ausgelutscht und du hast jetzt xtr? haben die mehr power (das parallelogramm wird doch mit der zeit wackelig?).


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Januar 2003)

Nee Xtr, du bist auch XTR, Ich fahr die Deore Bremsarme und XT Hebel, bremst ganz gut, hol mir jetz die Ritchey Bremsklötze, dann müssten se rocken!!!  
Maks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (15. Januar 2003)

wie war das nochmal mit dem sram hebel davor?
ausgeleiert oder wie / welcher?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Januar 2003)

Und wo gibts nun eigentlich Avid Bremsanlagen am Günstigsten???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Januar 2003)

Ich hab n billiges Angebot auf www.mtb-restposten.de
gesehen, aber nur per Nachname


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Januar 2003)

AVID 7.0 Setpreis Bremsen VR+HR und Bremshebel 



Bremsenset bestehend aus:
AVID 7.0 V-brakes front + rear Farbe: silber matt
AVID 7.0 Bremsgriffe Speed dial Farbe: silber matt




 85,00 




aja, per nachname ist doch ok. dann ist man die cashe auch erst los, wenn der rotz da ist.
der preis ist heiß.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Januar 2003)

Verdamt, ich will das set bestellen! 

Will jemand meine Vordere Bremse? Ist im Super zustand mit Koolstop belägen die eigentliuch für BMX sind aber auf meiner Rhyno ging die Bremse wie die Pest!!! Macht mal Preis! ALso 15 Wollt ich schon noch!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Januar 2003)

@Bene: Ja gut dann bestell die Bremse is bestimmt gut!!!
Dann kann ich mir die vom Göhrig holen!!!
Wegen Nachname, die Alten sollen nich umbedingt mitkriegen, was ich alles bestelle, und hab letzt erst neue Bremsen!!!
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Januar 2003)

@maks: sonst mekern die weider, was. "ähh, schon wieder neue sachen, das kostet doch alles viel geld, das muss doch nicht sein, arbeite ertsmal, das muss man alles ertsmal verdienen, ..." wer kennt/kannte das nicht.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Januar 2003)

Sir sie haben den Punkt getroffen!!!!
Nimmst du jetzt die Göhrigbremsen oder die Avid?????
Max


----------



## little_rivergho (17. Januar 2003)

Wieso zieht ihr eigentlich V-Brakes den Maguras vor?

Soviel billiger sind die doch nicht, oder? Ich hab auch mal mit V-Brakes gefahren, aber fand dann, dass die Maguras sich zum ersten besser dosieren lassen und ein schnelleres Ansprechverhalten haben... aber vielleicht kam mir das auch nur so vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (17. Januar 2003)

@maks: ich will erstmal mit dem jan wegen dem preis reden und mit v-brakes fahren (mit den avid sd3, die er bei komplettbikes verbaut) und wegen es4r mit hs33 fragen usw.
ich rufe ihn mal an. morgen, wenns geht. hat es noch zeit???


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Januar 2003)

Devil-Trial...

mach die Bremse in Ebay rein und du bekommst in jedemfall 15Euro denk ich!!!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Januar 2003)

Naja, hätte ja sein können hier will jemand die Bremse, da brauch ich ja nich extra ne auktion zu amchen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Januar 2003)

@alien: joa schon, aber wenn du doch eh dann ne V-Brake hast, kannste die auch drauf lassen oder????
Aber sonst wenn du die XTR nimmst, nehm ich die Avid von www.mtb-restposten.de , naja ich wurscht!!!
Sag dann aber rechtzeitig bescheit!!!
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (18. Januar 2003)

@maks: nimm du die xtr! domenic und ich wollen samstag zum jan, der domenic (nicht der nikki!!!) will sich ein 20" trial bike holen. willst du mit? oder soll ich dir die v-brake mitbringen?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Januar 2003)

@ Alien: Wann, wart ihr heute da oder fahrt ihr nexte Woche??
Find ich cool, dass domenic sich jetzt endlichn 20er holt 

Also wenn ihr nexte Woche fahrt, mal sehen!!
Wenn ich nich kann, brauchst du mirdieBremsen nich mitbringen!!!
Max
P.S. Die XTR sind eh nur Royalblue würdig, verstehst du???
ROYAL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Januar 2003)

[email protected], der Jan schickt mir die Brakes, ich hab mir eh nochn par Kleinigkeiten bei ihm bestellt!!! 
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (18. Januar 2003)

@maks: 
ne, wir fahren erst samstag, den 25.01.2003.
der domenic hat zu 98% einen käufer für sein cannondale fully, dann hat er wieder cash.
jo, bestell ruhig, hätte es dir auch mitgebracht, kein problem.
royalblue: ist klar, königsblaues h. bike, mmmmjamjamjam.

@toto:
wenn du willst kannst du auch mit.
wir fahren allerdings alle ohne bikes zu jan, wegen platzmangel im auto. aber mal ein bischen im laden glotzen und zoo testen geht auf jeden fall.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Januar 2003)

hhhhssssss!!  
Vergessen!!!! 
Ich muss doch Zeitungen austragen!!! 
Um wieviel Uhr wolltet ihr denn losfahren?????? 
Max


----------



## ey-le-an (19. Januar 2003)

oh man, so eine *******. 
ja, nachdem der domanic bis freitag abend seine kohle hat, möchten wir morgens ca 7:30 los, damit wir um 9:00 beim jan sind, wenn er den laden aufmacht.
der domenic will doch sobald wie möglich seine karre, weil er schon ganz feucht drauf ist. ausserdem können wir dann nachmittags noch biken.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2003)

Ja schade, macht aber nix!!
Ich verpass hoffentlich nix!! 
Außerdem fahrn toto und ich sowie bald ma wieder da hin, also wenn weniger Schlamm ist!!
Max


----------



## biketrialer (19. Januar 2003)

@eylean: nee danke kein interesse; "das ist mir zu weit"
toto


----------



## konrad (19. Januar 2003)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ritchey bremsen sind?
ich bin mit meiner xt-disc total unzufrieden-ehe man das vorderrad
zum stehen bekommt muss man mörderisch am hebel ziehen und
irgendwie bekomm ich die bremse auch nicht eingebremst...
mein linker zeigefinger ist schon angeschwollen,weil ich so am hebel gerissen habe 
also-richtey?


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Januar 2003)

Wie lang fährstn die scheibe schon?
Öl oderso auf die Scheibe oder Beläge gekommen?
Machmal Scheibe mit isopropylalkohol also Isopropanol Sauber und dann fahr ne Weile mit schleifender Bremse... danach solltse eigentlich erstmal wieder gut gehn denke!

Ritchey an sich baut Hoffman an ihre Bikes glaube also kanns net schlecht sein!
Und die anderen dinge sidn ja auch ok also gut und günstig denk ich!!!

Ronny


----------



## ey-le-an (19. Januar 2003)

@toto: noch beleidigt wegen köln? du kannst doch mitfahren OHNE dass kosten für dich entstehen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2003)

@konrad: Ich bin se selbst noch nich gefahren, aber  ich hab gehört, dass die süuper sein soll!!!
Kommt drauf an, wie dick dein VR reifen ist!!!
Is nämlich wenig platz, aba bis 2.3 sollte es kein Prob sein!!!
Am Besten gleich hier bestellen: www.hoffmannbikes.de , der hat die immoment auf Lager und kannse gleich rausschicken(mein Tip: Mit blauen Bremskötzen schmeckts noch würziger )
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (21. Januar 2003)

also die scheibe hab ich seit weihnachten-öl ist keins auf der scheibe.
die ritchey v-brakes wären schon geil-sind auch schön leicht.

hätte vielleicht jemand interesse an der xt-disc?also die ist wirklich brannt neu-man müsste sich halt bloß die mühe machen,sie einzufahren...


----------

